# My addiction to hardware continues...



## dpasdernick (Sep 7, 2016)

I just bought my 11th hardware synth. I actually have bought five this year alone. My latest is a Yamaha SY99. What a beast. Huge analog-ish sound from a digital synth. I also just bought an Ensoniq ZR-76 a MiniNova, a Kurzweil K2VX and earlier this year a Korg M-50. These 5 join my Roland XP-80, D-550, JD-990, Integra 7, Korg Triton and Yamaha TG 500. These synths can be less expensive than some sample libraries and are the real thing. Sometimes I think "WTF am I doing with all this antiquated stuff..." ...and then I go looking for more. 

I'm an addict and I love it.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 7, 2016)

I have 16 currently.... just caught myself looking for more online... thinking of picking up a minimoog voyager, an arturia matrixbrute, and a roland tb-3 for no other reason than I'm an addict like you.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 7, 2016)

chillbot said:


> I have 16 currently.... just caught myself looking for more online... thinking of picking up a minimoog voyager, an arturia matrixbrute, and a roland tb-3 for no other reason than I'm an addict like you.



fyi
roland is re issuing the analog tb 303... well sort of
http://hammarica.com/roland-re-release-legendary-tb-303-without-resonance-knob/


----------



## chillbot (Sep 7, 2016)

Interesting.... good to know... but if you watch the video for the TB-3 it looks really fun at a reasonable price...

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/TB3


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 7, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I just bought my 11th hardware synth. I actually have bought five this year alone. My latest is a Yamaha SY99. What a beast. Huge analog-ish sound from a digital synth. I also just bought an Ensoniq ZR-76 a MiniNova, a Kurzweil K2VX and earlier this year a Korg M-50. These 5 join my Roland XP-80, D-550, JD-990, Integra 7, Korg Triton and Yamaha TG 500. These synths can be less expensive than some sample libraries and are the real thing. Sometimes I think "WTF am I doing with all this antiquated stuff..." ...and then I go looking for more.
> 
> I'm an addict and I love it.



im toying with idea of pikcing up digital synths. like the ms2000r and the jp8080. maybe old nord racks. 
the what ive spent on strings i could of made a wall of digital synths


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 7, 2016)

chillbot said:


> Interesting.... good to know... but if you watch the video for the TB-3 it looks really fun at a reasonable price...
> 
> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/TB3


yes.. also the voice one looks cool as hell. to do vocal synth stuff. 
i didnt underdand much the Aria plug out thing though. like half modular. 

and for any acid lover out there.. 
http://www.acidvoice.com/#best_clones[/QUOTE]


----------



## chillbot (Sep 7, 2016)

JP8080 is really fun, and it has a lot of buttons and lights, and takes up a good amount of space. Oh and it sounds good too. I just looked on ebay thinking they'd be on there for $200 but they still seem to be going for $600-$700. Pretty amazing resale when you consider I paid $800 for mine almost 20 years ago. And it's been powered on for almost 20 years.... shit... I just jinxed the heck out of it.


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 7, 2016)

chillbot said:


> JP8080 is really fun, and it has a lot of buttons and lights, and takes up a good amount of space. Oh and it sounds good too. I just looked on ebay thinking they'd be on there for $200 but they still seem to be going for $600-$700. Pretty amazing resale when you consider I paid $800 for mine almost 20 years ago. And it's been powered on for almost 20 years.... shit... I just jinxed the heck out of it.



I wish I had all my old hardware. I traded in a mint Poly 6 for a couple of hundred bucks after paying $2500 Canadian for it. Even my original Emax commands a decent price on Ebay. 

Do any of you guys have MidiQuest? I think that will be something that I really need to consider. Along with another 5 in 5 out midi patchbay. Oh the joys of owning musical instruments.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Sep 7, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I wish I had all my old hardware. I traded in a mint Poly 6 for a couple of hundred bucks after paying $2500 Canadian for it. Even my original Emax commands a decent price on Ebay.
> 
> Do any of you guys have MidiQuest? I think that will be something that I really need to consider. Along with another 5 in 5 out midi patchbay. Oh the joys of owning musical instruments.



Join the club... it seems that for the most part you never see back what you paid for it. Except for those rare cases like my experience with a SuperJupiter and a TB303 a number of years ago now. That's why I've been holding on to all my old hardware and kind of glad that I have: I think it IS more fun. There's something about being able to interact with a physical instrument that's different than the video game experience of just mousing around in a virtual world. Controllers - even good controllers, somehow don't seem to afford the same experience. 

For a while I was doing the same thing... taking advantage of some of the bargains and picking up for dirt cheap things that I had only dreamed about when I was younger. But I think I'm done for now... at least until the next really cool thing comes along. <kidding> 

Is MidiQuest still available?


----------



## EvilDragon (Sep 8, 2016)

I understand you. I have a fair amount of hardware synths myself...

Kurzweil PCK38
Yamaha AN1x
Korg TR-Rack
Korg N1R
Kawai K5000R
Yamaha FS1R
Roland JD-990
Roland MKS-70
Waldorf Blofeld module
Waldorf Microwave I

...and I plan on getting a V-Synth XT at some point. I've also pondered about getting a Roland MKS-80, but they are becoming waaaaay too bloody expensive... I might swap that idea with a fully loaded Futuresonus Parva (even though it's a DCO synth, and I already have one, the MKS-70). Also I plan on getting a Moog Sub 37 at some point. That thing is just oozing with sexiness...


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 8, 2016)

dpasdernick said:


> I just bought my 11th hardware synth.


I hear you loud and clear, love my gear, I'm an addict  As for Midiquest , it's still available on their site. I tried it a number of times in the past on a friends rig and found it rather buggy. I use CTRLR , definitely worth looking into if you haven't already done so. Wonderful piece of software (free) and there's a heap of synths panels already written by users and best of all you can design your own panels ground up to do just about anything you want with synths post sysex implementation if your enjoy that side of things. I confess to having synth hardware sickness.(SHS). I'm about to cull some I don't use as much these days but have about 20, most of which I bought dead and repaired myself over time including a few lovely vintage (pre midi), some early 80's Poly's and a few classic digitals. It's easy to loose hours just exploring/creating sounds and inspiring when you create a sound on a synth that's not normally part of it's standard sonic palette. I still love my analog machines, and always will I think


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 8, 2016)

Picked this up on the road last week. Near Minty.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 8, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Picked this up on the road last week. Near Minty.



Synthpunk, did it come with Bob Grieb v2.14 firmware ? I installed this into my Matrix 6 , makes a huge difference for real-time control with my PC-1600x. Love my M6


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 8, 2016)

This was in a X wifes closet for 21 years, so no  I will be replacing the battery asap.

I am aware of the firmware updates out there. Where did you order yours from btw ? The Ebay options are a bit confusing.

What are the best software editors for the Matrix 1000/6R ?



SymphonicSamples said:


> Synthpunk, did it come with Bob Grieb v2.14 firmware ? I installed this into my Matrix 6 , makes a huge difference for real-time control with my PC-1600x. Love my M6


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 8, 2016)

Wow, 21 years, makes sense why it's in top shape. As for firmware, I have a friend over your side of the world that could write one for you. I'll message you. As for best editor there's a number, but imho, http://ctrlr.org/matrix1000/ is the best option, awesome editor / librarian and vst ready for realtime control in a sequencer. I did the beta testing for the Matrix 6 version which is very similar, but the M6 has some differences in it's sysex implementation. With the FW upgrade and panel it's crazy how fast you can creates inspiring sounds in a very logical visual editor.


----------



## whinecellar (Sep 8, 2016)

I find myself in this boat too. I think if I'm honest, a big driver for me is pure nostalgia. I can now afford all the things I drooled over in my teens, so I find myself snatching up mint finds when they come along. It gives me the biggest smile to walk in my studio and see iconic synths glowing in pristine glory... my inner 15-year-old geeks out every time


----------



## dgburns (Sep 8, 2016)

@Wes Antczak 
@dpasdernick 

Yes Midiquest is alive and kicking on my system here. Running near latest el cap mac os. It's got a host of new features including using ipads if you want to. I don't use the ipad features.
You can create patch bank names for Logic, and the app will insert a multi instrument into your logic session with names. You can also create Cubase patches, but that's still something I'm learning, as it's a different procedure. I don't use midiquest for tons of stuff, mostly as a librarian.
One caveat, the Roland synths don't always play nice, so the dumps for "some" roland synths are flaky. Dev seems to blame the sys ex implementation ,not his software.
But yes, the app is alive and running.


----------



## dgburns (Sep 8, 2016)

EvilDragon said:


> I understand you. I have a fair amount of hardware synths myself...
> 
> Kurzweil PCK38
> Yamaha AN1x
> ...



The sub 37 is getting alot of use in my setup. Highly recommended, and the plugin editor/librarian is very functional, it is able to recall the patch that was loaded in the daw when saved, as an example.
Funny, i get a hardware synth and then work hard at making the workflow similar to a plugin.There's something wrong with that I think...
No love for the digital romplers personally, well at least at the moment....


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Sep 8, 2016)

dgburns said:


> There's something wrong with that I think...



not at all... hardware sound and plugin flexibility <3


----------



## dpasdernick (Sep 8, 2016)

whinecellar said:


> I find myself in this boat too. I think if I'm honest, a big driver for me is pure nostalgia. I can now afford all the things I drooled over in my teens, so I find myself snatching up mint finds when they come along. It gives me the biggest smile to walk in my studio and see iconic synths glowing in pristine glory... my inner 15-year-old geeks out every time



Nostalgia. Bingo. For me as well. I bought my ZR-76 and the SY-99 on the same day. Both were on Reverb and both weigh a ton but... both were also within 50 miles of my house. Lucky boy. When they were new it would have been 7 grand-ish to purchase them. I got them both or $700. The ZR-76 was $250 but it needs a couple of hundred due to some bad potentiometers. I didn't notice them when I checked out the synth. Still it is worth it to me. 

I love that they are real and physical with keyboards and LED lights. I still mostly use software to compose but these synths are great inspiration. The Korg Triton is so huge and I have a special place in my heart for the D-550. Brings back the good old days when companies like Emu, Oberheim, Ensoniq, Sequential Circuits, and the big three were leap frogging each other with new synthesis techniques and the sounds just got better and better.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 11, 2016)

This editor (free) is working nice Matt. Just a note to everyone you have to install Ctrlr first, then load the panel editor. 



SymphonicSamples said:


> Wow, 21 years, makes sense why it's in top shape. As for firmware, I have a friend over your side of the world that could write one for you. I'll message you. As for best editor there's a number, but imho, http://ctrlr.org/matrix1000/ is the best option, awesome editor / librarian and vst ready for realtime control in a sequencer. I did the beta testing for the Matrix 6 version which is very similar, but the M6 has some differences in it's sysex implementation. With the FW upgrade and panel it's crazy how fast you can creates inspiring sounds in a very logical visual editor.


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 11, 2016)

so i am considering the new behringer analog synth. well, if they come release a rack mount version. 
ill wait for more user reviews. 

im normally running out of space. how do you guys set y'alls hardware?


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 11, 2016)

They are working on a module design
https://ask.audio/articles/gorgeous-desktop-rack-mount-designs-for-behringer-deepmind12-synth

The one thing I don't like is the DM is it will have a fan, it better be a quiet one!

Space... Standtastic Stands, custom racks, desk space, sell gear you do not use.



gsilbers said:


> so i am considering the new behringer analog synth. well, if they come release a rack mount version.
> ill wait for more user reviews.
> 
> im normally running out of space. how do you guys set y'alls hardware?


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 12, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> This editor (free) is working nice Matt. Just a note to everyone you have to install Ctrlr first, then load the panel editor.


Great to hear. It's an awesome piece of software. As Synthpunk said once CTRLR is installed you add the synths editors via "Panels" which you can download off their site. There's a large collection panels available.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 12, 2016)

Just put in to get one of the first Aruria Matrixbrute synths when they arrive... any thoughts? I'm such a sucker for buttons and knobs....

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MatrixBrute


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 13, 2016)

Heheh! Jesus! ^^^


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 13, 2016)

It's not a synth that has impacted me yet despite the bells and whistles. Perhaps it's the early "terrible" youtube demo's. Will be watching though when it gets released and look forward to your comments.



chillbot said:


> Just put in to get one of the first Aruria Matrixbrute synths when they arrive... any thoughts? I'm such a sucker for buttons and knobs....
> 
> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MatrixBrute


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 13, 2016)

Another hardware addict here I guess.. 

I didn't buy a new hardware synth for at least a decade, but when the MS-20M hit the market I knew I had to get one to pair with my old MS-20 (which is around 40 years old soon I think). Then I heard the amazing MFB Dominion 1 and I waited impatiently a couple of months before it finally arrived, and boy does that synth know how to sing! Extremely versatile filter section, three VCO's and.. the octave range on each is from 32' all the way to 1'! To me that is gold.

Thinking my credit card was not going to be used much, at least until christmas.. was a foolish thought. I have to eat yes - but I also have to synth. And when I read the announcement of a KORG/ARP Odyssey Module (so no ridiculous toy keys) being released.... I just wonder which version I should get, the Rev 1 or Rev 3.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwkWgiy1LJo
Now, if only Korg would make a reissue of the 2600.. And of course, the Minimoog Model D reissue is quite something to lust for. Then there's that wonderful modular craze going on. So far I've resisted the temptation to go down that rabbit hole, but the other day I was visiting a friend of mine who has a huge rack of modules and... No doubt, this is exciting times!


----------



## Studio E (Sep 13, 2016)

chillbot said:


> Just put in to get one of the first Aruria Matrixbrute synths when they arrive... any thoughts? I'm such a sucker for buttons and knobs....
> 
> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/MatrixBrute



My guess is that it will be pretty amazing and the feature set seems to speak to this. That said, as Synthpunk indicated, I think there is a real lack of decent videos showing the sound of it. If I were in the market for a mono-synth (it's actually paraphonic), I would be torn between this and the Sub 37 which looks and sounds amazing without a doubt. That will probably be next year's decision for me I'm hoping.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 16, 2016)

More hardware addiction.

Been looking for a minimoog voyager, saw a blue edition on ebay for $2,300... made an offer of $2,100 thinking they wouldn't accept but they accepted. So now I got that coming as well..

@Studio E I looked at the sub 37 but liked the voyager better, I also have the slim phatty... so I think I've got this area covered now. Still planning to pick up the arturia matrixbrute. As mentioned, it's a bit of an addiction...


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 16, 2016)

[QUOTE="chillbot, post: 3992596, member: 8993"

so I think I've got this area covered now. [/QUOTE]

I doubt it!


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 21, 2016)

Arturia have released Maxibrute video's. Still nothing that impressive IMHO.





Studio E said:


> My guess is that it will be pretty amazing and the feature set seems to speak to this. That said, as Synthpunk indicated, I think there is a real lack of decent videos showing the sound of it. If I were in the market for a mono-synth (it's actually paraphonic), I would be torn between this and the Sub 37 which looks and sounds amazing without a doubt. That will probably be next year's decision for me I'm hoping.


----------



## chillbot (Sep 22, 2016)

New toy arrived today.... looks so nice with the other toys! And so many bright lights and knobby things! Now I should probably see if it sounds as good as it looks...


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 23, 2016)

that's very cool!

so why not the sub37?


----------



## chillbot (Sep 23, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> so why not the sub37?



Can you SEE all the lights and knobs and buttons on this thing? They LIGHT UP.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 23, 2016)

What year is the Hammond?


----------



## chillbot (Sep 23, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> What year is the Hammond?


I believe it is a 1964 A-100 (with a leslie 45) but was never 100% certain is there any sure way to find out? The Rhodes is 1978.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 23, 2016)

Nice Chill, I miss my Voyager, but luckily have a Sub-37. Nice Hammond as well. My A100 gets played nearly every day. Keep it greasy! 

You can check this to help date it.
http://www.drawbarcity.com/idmyhammond.html
http://www.tonewheelgeneral.com/agelist/agelist.php


----------



## gsilbers (Sep 23, 2016)

I think my next hardware is going to be the behringer deepmind12 rack when it comes out.
hard to believe ill be buying behringer again but the videos showed it does have potential.

on the other hand, the sub 37 sequencer play thingy is amazing, that and my wife from Asheville (moog town)


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 24, 2016)

chillbot said:


> I believe it is a 1964 A-100 (with a leslie 45) but was never 100% certain is there any sure way to find out? The Rhodes is 1978.



I thought so. I had a 64 A100 at one point.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 24, 2016)

Leslie 45 has a distinctly different sound.
Still has that Walnut Cabinet tube soaked resonating tone.
People dont realize what fantastic tones come from matching resonate shapes.

Speaking of vintage tubes.
I put a Bellari RP562 modded with RCA 5751 Command matched Tubes on my rig last night and its amazing piece of gear.
I have a very powerful sounding ITB Mix from using the 3800 dollar XITE-1 DSP Rack.
It has same quality of sound UAD guys have come to love.
While the RP562 was bought to be post Mixer pre Mains it makes my ASIO signals rich with Tube Sonic Enhancement.
Its basically a hardware masterering effect.
Its algorithim is superb.
Seperate sub frequency control and low gain tubes combined with Analog Devices OpAmps x 6 (same as many old Trident consoles) is fantastic on a clean digital mix.

Bidding on a 3rd unit as we speak.
These are going for 150-500 USD.
Tubes and mod for another 300 bucks.

LASS & PLAY sound amazing.
Keyscape Rhodes and my Hammond HX-3 module pre Leslie 2101 MKII drip from thickness.
My super precise Solaris hardware synth is TOO big.

I strongly advise anyone looking for a 4th Dimension to get one of these.
A 4000 dollar Manley has nothing on the 562s.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 24, 2016)

Here's my 2nd choice of Tubes from GE circe 1968.
You have to wait for the more expensive RCA 5751 Command circa 1958.
Military Surplus kept immaculate records.
NOS NIB means new old stock, new in box.
But matched pairs are the kind.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 24, 2016)

NOS Mullards, Telefunken, or Amperex here. Got them when they were still affordable. RCA Cleartops are still a good bargain.

Best preamp tube I ever heard below, although 5 out 10 will be microphonic.

Kenrad 6SN7's


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 24, 2016)

Tubetronics checks for microphonics.
I really like that seller.

My love for the RCAs is the low gain which allows me to drive those puppies into rainbow colors.
They are favs of Bass and Guitarits from what I gather, but damn they cost 100 bucks apiece....

I'll be checking the differences when I get the GE Grays.
Damn RP562s are like a Hammond B3 though, each one has a different character from what I'm hearing.

This place has turned me into a geek.

Oh, almost forgot. The Studio Electronics SE-1Xs and CODE OD discrete audio synths using the 562 are insane.
I cannot use the Sub Freqs, and in my DSP Rack have to actually add a LCut Filter up to 160k.
Otherwise my rig shakes and parts my hair...


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 24, 2016)

I am a tube nut, but have never had much luck running synths and keyboards through tubes Jim. Just seems to suck the life out them. Much better luck with Neve, SSL, Neotek, Harrison, Trident.

Looking forward to building a couple of the Wally Heider CAPI 500 Series kit preamps this winter and trying them as well.


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 24, 2016)

Your kidding me? Not that I wouldn't want that gear.

The RCA Command are supposedly Guitar and Bass low gain, but these synths through the RP562 just sizzle.

Ran my audio on my HTPC through it today and even the recorded synths during the Pyramid scene in 007 with Ringos wife and the giant bad guy Jaws were frying like bacon..


----------

